# Two gatherings one summer..



## Nugrow Wilson (Jul 8, 2012)

"We all celebrate that we feel the unity of the spirit and we recognize the oneness of heart as we have the desire to follow spirit calling us to beautiful Montana for the Annual Gathering of the Rainbow Family of Living Light in the Summer of 2012."

Wow - two Gatherings in one Summer? OK, I guess -

1. somebody in Montana find a site. 2. somebody in Tennessee pile all that shitin a box. 3. put the box and all those hippies in a van. 4. drive the van to Montana. 5. Gather again.

And hurry up - the Summer of 2012 only lasts for a couple more months. Chop chop.


----------



## Nugrow Wilson (Jul 8, 2012)

Just got sum info and wanted to share with everyone..


----------



## Zoshpermanent (Jul 9, 2012)

where n when is the one in maine??


----------



## JannethintheWind (Jul 9, 2012)

Got an idea of where in MT?


----------



## Nugrow Wilson (Jul 9, 2012)

They have not decided on a place yet I will post as soon as I hear more...


----------



## Keno Star (Jul 9, 2012)

Not montana I heard maine


----------



## Unslap (Jul 10, 2012)

Who are you quoting, i observed the vision council a few days ago and the montana gathering is for 2013, (according to concensus-1) unless you mean the regional gathering later this summer.


----------



## Keno Star (Jul 10, 2012)

yes the regional


----------



## Nugrow Wilson (Jul 10, 2012)

That was from Karin Z.


----------

